# Trump



## SadSavage1 (Jul 28, 2019)

*Better to have a few rats than to be one*
By BALTIMORE SUN EDITORIAL BOARD
BALTIMORE SUN
JUL 27, 2019 | 6:36 PM

In case anyone missed it, the president of the United States had some choice words to describe Maryland?s 7th congressional district on Saturday morning. Here are the key phrases: ?no human being would want to live there,? it is a ?very dangerous & filthy place,? ?Worst in the USA? and, our personal favorite: It is a ?rat and rodent infested mess.? He wasn?t really speaking of the 7th as a whole. He failed to mention Ellicott City, for example, or Baldwin or Monkton or Prettyboy, all of which are contained in the sprawling yet oddly-shaped district that runs from western Howard County to southern Harford County. No, Donald Trump?s wrath was directed at Baltimore and specifically at Rep. Elijah Cummings, the 68-year-old son of a former South Carolina sharecropper who has represented the district in the U.S. House of Representatives since 1996.

It?s not hard to see what?s going on here. The congressman has been a thorn in this president?s side, and Mr. Trump sees attacking African American members of Congress as good politics, as it both warms the cockles of the white supremacists who love him and causes so many of the thoughtful people who don?t to scream. President Trump bad-mouthed Baltimore in order to make a point that the border camps are ?clean, efficient & well run," which, of course, they are not ? unless you are fine with all the overcrowding, squalor, cages and deprivation to be found in what the Department of Homeland Security?s own inspector-general recently called ?a ticking time bomb."

In pointing to the 7th, the president wasn?t hoping his supporters would recognize landmarks like Johns Hopkins Hospital, perhaps the nation?s leading medical center. He wasn?t conjuring images of the U.S. Social Security Administration, where they write the checks that so many retired and disabled Americans depend upon. It wasn?t about the beauty of the Inner Harbor or the proud history of Fort McHenry. And it surely wasn?t about the economic standing of a district where the median income is actually above the national average. No, he was returning to an old standby of attacking an African American lawmaker from a majority black district on the most emotional and bigoted of arguments. It was only surprising that there wasn?t room for a few classic phrases like ?you people? or ?welfare queens? or ?crime-ridden ghettos? or a suggestion that the congressman ?go back? to where he came from.

David Zurawik: Trump?s Twitter attack on Cummings and Baltimore: undiluted racism and hate ?
This is a president who will happily debase himself at the slightest provocation. And given Mr. Cummings? criticisms of U.S. border policy, the various investigations he has launched as chairman of the House Oversight Committee, his willingness to call Mr. Trump a racist for his recent attacks on the freshmen congresswomen, and the fact that ?Fox & Friends? had recently aired a segment critical of the city, slamming Baltimore must have been irresistible in a Pavlovian way. Fox News rang the bell, the president salivated and his thumbs moved across his cell phone into action.

As heartening as it has been to witness public figures rise to Charm City?s defense on Saturday, from native daughter House Speaker Nancy Pelosi to Mayor Bernard C. ?Jack? Young, we would above all remind Mr. Trump that the 7th District, Baltimore included, is part of the United States that he is supposedly governing. The White House has far more power to affect change in this city, for good or ill, than any single member of Congress including Mr. Cummings. If there are problems here, rodents included, they are as much his responsibility as anyone?s, perhaps more because he holds the most powerful office in the land.

Finally, while we would not sink to name-calling in the Trumpian manner ? or ruefully point out that he failed to spell the congressman?s name correctly (it?s Cummings, not Cumming) ? we would tell the most dishonest man to ever occupy the Oval Office, the mocker of war heroes, the gleeful grabber of women?s private parts, the serial bankrupter of businesses, the useful idiot of Vladimir Putin and the guy who insisted there are ?good people? among murderous neo-Nazis that he?s still not fooling most Americans into believing he?s even slightly competent in his current post. Or that he possesses a scintilla of integrity. Better to have some vermin living in your neighborhood than to be one.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 28, 2019)

You've never been to Baltimore so you wouldn't know what it's like there.  It's quite shitty.  Maybe one day your ankle monitor will be removed and you can go beyond the edge of your mom's lawn.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 29, 2019)

https://youtu.be/AmuutQ0qPIk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> You've never been to Baltimore so you wouldn't know what it's like there.  It's quite shitty.  Maybe one day your ankle monitor will be removed and you can go beyond the edge of your mom's lawn.


And you never been here in California so don't know how everything runs down here LMAO I didn't write this article I got it from a news source Einstein, and I also posted it cause I knew it would get your panties in a bunch 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 30, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> And you never been here in California so don't know how everything runs down here LMAO I didn't write this article I got it from a news source Einstein, and I also posted it cause I knew it would get your panties in a bunch
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Why would anyone go to California?  Felons like you live there.  Stupid felons.  You're one slip up from going back for several years.  Two from serving serious time.  You've mistaken getting my panties in a bunch with showing what a moron you are.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Why would anyone go to California?  Felons like you live there.  Stupid felons.  You're one slip up from going back for several years.  Two from serving serious time.  You've mistaken getting my panties in a bunch with showing what a moron you are.


What are you talking about jackass? I've been out of trouble for like 20 years.Iike I said it was when I was in my  young and dumb twenties.I don't know but your obsession with felon's is starting to make me think your involved in some type of law enforcement?I think I'm starting to smell bacon

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 30, 2019)

So you're a 40-something who feels the need to intimidate teenagers because you feel threatened by their presence.  That alone is a criminal act.  So much for being the manly man you try to portray.  And you claim you stay out of trouble.  Right.  Keep telling yourself that, convict.  It's a matter of time before you end up in the pen again.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> So you're a 40-something who feels the need to intimidate teenagers because you feel threatened by their presence.  That alone is a criminal act.  So much for being the manly man you try to portray.  And you claim you stay out of trouble.  Right.  Keep telling yourself that, convict.  It's a matter of time before you end up in the pen again.


They weren't teenagers dumbass they were young men, and there was 5 of them against me.They started shit with me I wasn't the aggressor, but whatever I say won't penetrate that feeble mind of yours 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jul 30, 2019)

And quit harassing me like the cop you are 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 30, 2019)

But you're a badass, remember?  You could have handled them.  Five on one wouldn't have been intimidated by you if they were young men.  Especially not by some punk ass bitch that carries a Buck knife.  So you've got a post saying you assaulted five kids with a knife and threatened to kill at least one of them.  You're not very bright.  To paraphrase Winston Churchill, if brains were dynamite you wouldn't have enough to blow your hat off.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> But you're a badass, remember?  You could have handled them.  Five on one wouldn't have been intimidated by you if they were young men.  Especially not by some punk ass bitch that carries a Buck knife.  So you've got a post saying you assaulted five kids with a knife and threatened to kill at least one of them.  You're not very bright.  To paraphrase Winston Churchill, if brains were dynamite you wouldn't have enough to blow your hat off.


They weren't kids, didn't I make that clear? Self-defense, never heard of that or are you that dense? You're the punk bitch that has to carry a gun to you feel like a man

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Montego (Jul 30, 2019)

So is Baltimore a shit hole or not?


----------



## HFO3 (Jul 30, 2019)

Baltimore sucks asss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 31, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> They weren't kids, didn't I make that clear? Self-defense, never heard of that or are you that dense? You're the punk bitch that has to carry a gun to you feel like a man
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



First they're youngsters, now they're young men.  Either way you threatened them with a knife.  What kind of a pussy carries a knife?


----------



## SadSavage1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> First they're youngsters, now they're young men.  Either way you threatened them with a knife.  What kind of a pussy carries a knife?


What kinda pussy carries a gun?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbs1 (Aug 1, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> What kinda pussy carries a gun?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


Probably the kind of guy or woman ready to fend someone off threatening them with a knife. 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 1, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> What kinda pussy carries a gun?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



A smart one.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Look zaphod? I'm going to explain it to you one last time those young men were active gang members, and I'm not active anymore,you wouldn't understand cause you weren't raised around an environment like this. I was,also I've been stabbed before multiple times before once in the neck with a butcher knife and I almost lost my life that's why I left the gang lifestyle.I'm a family man now that supports and protects his family! Whether you believe it or not is all up to you? Don't get it twisted I'm not looking for sympathy from you or anyone else, just telling you the facts.Now drop this issue already? I'm done explaining it to you!!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Aug 2, 2019)

Prince said:


> A smart one.


Prince I do have access to a gun or gun's.My wife owns one or two, but we keep it at home in a safe just in case we have to protect our household 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 2, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Prince I do have access to a gun or gun's.My wife owns one or two, but we keep it at home in a safe just in case we have to protect our household
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Which your dumb felon ass can't be in possession of or it's straight to the slammer for you.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 2, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> What kinda pussy carries a gun?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



The kind that will go home at the end of the day while some moron with a knife is lying in his own shit and blood in the morgue.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Aug 2, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Which your dumb felon ass can't be in possession of or it's straight to the slammer for you.


Keep thinking that jackass 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Aug 2, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> The kind that will go home at the end of the day while some moron with a knife is lying in his own shit and blood in the morgue.


Yeah and you'll be doing time in the slammer for manslaughter, just cause you own a gun doesn't mean you can go around shooting people either, even if they threaten you!You still got to have probable cause to shoot someone like if they are going to rape you

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Aug 2, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Yeah and you'll be doing time in the slammer for manslaughter, just cause you own a gun doesn't mean you can go around shooting people either, even if they threaten you!You still got to have probable cause to shoot someone like if they are going to rape you
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


There are are gun laws for idiots like you read them?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 2, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> There are are gun laws for idiots like you read them?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



You should read them, since you're replying to yourself.  People with felony convictions cannot possess a firearm for the rest of their dumbass lives.  Including you.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 2, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Yeah and you'll be doing time in the slammer for manslaughter, just cause you own a gun doesn't mean you can go around shooting people either, even if they threaten you!You still got to have probable cause to shoot someone like if they are going to rape you
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Your ignorance is entertaining.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Aug 2, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> You should read them, since you're replying to yourself.  People with felony convictions cannot possess a firearm for the rest of their dumbass lives.  Including you.


I know that prick

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Aug 2, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Your ignorance is entertaining.


Go shoot someone for threatening you,then comeback here and let us know how it went?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbs1 (Aug 2, 2019)

Trump will win 2020. Argument resolved. GICH

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Aug 2, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Go shoot someone for threatening you,then comeback here and let us know how it went?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


For you it shouldn't be that hard to find someone to threaten you since you're an annoying ass shit head!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> You should read them, since you're replying to yourself.  People with felony convictions cannot possess a firearm for the rest of their dumbass lives.  Including you.


In?*Michigan, you may use deadly force, with no duty to retreat, if you have an honest and reasonable belief that such force is necessary to prevent the imminent death, great bodily harm or sexual assault to yourself or to another individual.

To take advantage of this self-defense law, which is found at?*Michigan Compiled Laws sec. 780.972, you must be able to prove three things:

That you aren?t engaged in a crime,

That you are somewhere you?re legally allowed to be; and,

That you feel deadly force is the only way to defend yourself or another person.

Because the law specifically indicates that you may use deadly force with no duty to retreat it is often referred to as a ?stand your ground? law. This stand your ground law applies both inside and outside your home.?* However, if you are using self-defense inside your home, you may be able to take advantage of the presumption of self-defense that is contained within Michigan?s home defense law, which is found at Michigan Compiled Laws sec. 780.951. This law is also sometimes referred to as the ?castle doctrine.? However, this castle doctrine only applies in very narrow circumstances. If a judge or jury finds that these narrow circumstances don?t apply, then you will not be entitled to the presumption that you were acting in self-defense.

This stand your?*ground law applies also to the use of non-deadly force. Generally speaking, you are only allowed to use the degree of force necessary under the circumstances.?* And, you must also satisfy the above three criteria when using non-deadly force.

Michigan?s stand your ground law is far broader in application than Michigan?s castle doctrine.?* It also does not contain an ?objective standard,? meaning it does not afford shooters the benefit of a presumption. What Michigan?s stand your ground law does require however is an ?honest and reasonable? belief.?* In most circumstances, the determination of whether you had such a belief will be decided by a jury comprised of 12 people.

If you have obtained your CPL and have purchased a gun for the purposes of self-defense, then it is essential for you to know your rights and to know the law.



Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 3, 2019)

Very good.  Now did you actually read it?  Or just copy and paste?  It seems like pretty advanced reading for you.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 3, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> I know that prick
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Just remember that you are the dunce who publicly put it out there that you have immediate and easy access to a firearm.  Your wife will go to jail for letting you touch one.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 3, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Go shoot someone for threatening you,then comeback here and let us know how it went?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



So far no credible threats with death or great bodily harm to myself or my immediate family.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 3, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> For you it shouldn't be that hard to find someone to threaten you since you're an annoying ass shit head!
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Since you're replying to yourself are you calling yourself an annoying ass shit head?


----------



## SadSavage1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Just remember that you are the dunce who publicly put it out there that you have immediate and easy access to a firearm.  Your wife will go to jail for letting you touch one.


There are loopholes, how would someone know if I touched it or not expert? I'm not talking about discharging it, unless you're in my home

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Very good.  Now did you actually read it?  Or just copy and paste?  It seems like pretty advanced reading for you.


I just copied and pasted it since I'm a dunce guy that can't read or respond to anything you say 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Since you're replying to yourself are you calling yourself an annoying ass shit head?


Really coming from a guy who jumps as soon as he sees  a post I write. I guess that's how you get off. I know your sitting down right now looking at your phone waiting for me to say something so you can feel like your important. When in reality you repeat the same thing, your comebacks are weak and very predictable. So let me help you with your next predictable come back I'm a felon who you think is a dunce and annoying..  

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Just remember that you are the dunce who publicly put it out there that you have immediate and easy access to a firearm.  Your wife will go to jail for letting you touch one.


This ain't public, unless you're a snitch or cop?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Look zaphod, I ain't got animosity towards you.I hold no Ill will towards you brother.I don't want to continue with this bullshit argument no one is going to win.Its all bullshit over a post about Trump?Who Cares?I don't care for Trump, evidently you do? Everyone has their own opinion!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 4, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> There are loopholes, how would someone know if I touched it or not expert? I'm not talking about discharging it, unless you're in my home
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



All someone needs to do is say you had it and you'll be back to trading your ass for protection.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 4, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Look zaphod, I ain't got animosity towards you.I hold no Ill will towards you brother.I don't want to continue with this bullshit argument no one is going to win.Its all bullshit over a post about Trump?Who Cares?I don't care for Trump, evidently you do? Everyone has their own opinion!
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



I have zero animosity for you as well.  I'm just here to have fun.  Have a good day, brother.


----------



## Gissurjon (Aug 7, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> And you never been here in California so don't know how everything runs down here LMAO I didn't write this article I got it from a news source Einstein, and I also posted it cause I knew it would get your panties in a bunch
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



California, also know as the new birthplace of the black plague. You guys are really shitting the bed out there, especially with LA. Thank god weed is legal though, how else should one deal with the utter failure of their elected officials. I guess there are a couple of spots that are decent, but mostly shit. 

Trump is doing one hell of a job, although he is offensive as fuck, but I take that over feel good bullshit and incompetency.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Aug 10, 2019)

Gissurjon said:


> California, also know as the new birthplace of the black plague. You guys are really shitting the bed out there, especially with LA. Thank god weed is legal though, how else should one deal with the utter failure of their elected officials. I guess there are a couple of spots that are decent, but mostly shit.
> 
> Trump is doing one hell of a job, although he is offensive as fuck, but I take that over feel good bullshit and incompetency.


I don't live anywhere near L.A. I live in Central California, but yeah L.A. is going to shit lol The homeless problem is really out of hand.The rent over their is ridiculous,it seems ppl still want to live by the beach,well guess what? living by the beach ain't cheap lol same goes for San Francisco 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Aug 10, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> I don't live anywhere near L.A. I live in Central California, but yeah L.A. is going to shit lol The homeless problem is really out of hand.The rent over their is ridiculous,it seems ppl still want to live by the beach,well guess what? living by the beach ain't cheap lol same goes for San Francisco
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


And I don't agree with our governor giving free health insurance to every undocumented immigrant, I don't even have free health insurance wtf and also taking the death penalty from convicted killers,Newsome is a fucking idiot!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------

